# Icons on the start up bar are not showing up...whats up?



## mr_hellas71 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey there

I have been using my computer for about 8 years..Windows 98 :up: and just recently i dont know how this happend but i have open windows and they wont show up on the bottom tool bar so I am forced to press ALT + TAB all the time, is there any way to fix this?

thanks in advance.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Can't really remember how similar Win98 is to XP, but if you right click on the taskbar is there a menu for Toolbars the includes something like quick launch?


----------



## mr_hellas71 (Jan 27, 2007)

thats not the problem...  the problem is that the taskbar is bare when i have windows open i.e internet explorer or microsoft word.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have you changed the taskbar since they used to appear? they did used to appear, correct? right click the task bar, make sure that 'lock the task bar' is unchecked, and then see if, when you hover over the top border of it, two arrows (up and down) come up. When those appear, 'grab' the task bar and move it up to a double row and see if that helps.

v


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You may need to delete the *StuckRects* key in the registry. 
taskbar may be missing or not displayed correctly


----------

